
Living with a long sales cycle - Aegean
http://www.inc.com/magazine/19960101/1514.html
======
kgrin
The Ned Lamont featured in the article is the same Ned Lamont that ran for
Senate in Connecticut in 2006 (beating Joe Lieberman in the Democratic
primary).

Do note that the article is from 1996 - perhaps a "[1996]" in the title would
be appropriate?

------
enjo
I wonder if any of those installations are still in use in the era of
ubiquitous Internet?

